# Denny's Ground Breaker



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Denny showing off his Ground breaker/jumper.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh thats cool!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice--now how about a how 2


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

HE BE KRUMPIN! Looks very cool I like the remote control too.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> nice--now how about a how 2


Manny, if you went to the last MA Make and Take you would know exactly how it was done. See what you missed? Is that enough salt in the wound? Please don't throw rocks through my windows on the way to work tomorrow.

I already let Denny know what an awesome job he did on his prop, so I won't repeat it here...it'll just sound like I'm gushing.

Thanks for posting, Chris.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow I like that. It may be a little fast have you tried to slow it down to see what it looks like. You can lower the voltage or use the slower speed lug on the motor.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

It reminds me of Wayne's World and bohemian rhapsody


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Night at the Roxbury! Who's Denny?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, I'd like to see how the motor and linkage is setup.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL at the guy singing "Thriller" Really neat prop but I agree that slowing it down a bit might have a better effect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Manny, if you went to the last MA Make and Take you would know exactly how it was done. See what you missed?


I'd be interested in a peek at the linkage, too! Couldn't make to the M&T - too far to drive from sunny CA. Great prop!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I think the fast speed is excellent. I personally don't want all of my props moving at the same rate. And PLEASE a pic of the linkage, or better yet, a complete how-to.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Night at the Roxbury! Who's Denny?


Holy crap - what a surpise to see this vid here. Thanks for the lime-light Chris.

Here is a close-up of the linkage:

I tried slowing it down but I like it a lot better fast because it's a much better scare for my application.

It is remote control but I may decide to attach a motion sensor instead. Glad everyone enjoyed it!! I have lots of pics (not quite a how-to) if anyone is interested.

PS - Morbious - I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I'd be interested in a peek at the linkage, too! Couldn't make to the M&T - too far to drive from sunny CA. Great prop!


Thank you Otaku (also a huge fan of yours, as well).

I'll post some real close-ups here shortly but it's a REALLY simple build.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool and great idea for those of us not up to pneumatics!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Fast-moving groundbreaker. Don't see many of those. Sure to scare the pants off people!


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I LOVE IT!! I agree, I think the fast movement, used and timed properly, created a fantastic "hyper" Zombie thats not so common. PLEEEZE post some more pics of that linkage!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Some closer pics would be good. It looks great.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*now thats cool*

Does that motor have speed control? Looks awesome now but if he could slow down he would be extremely creepy. It looks like a natural crawling motion. Well done!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Doc, I was thinkin Night at the Roxberry as well... Was waiting for "What is love, don't hurt me..." to kick in.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Some closer pics would be good. It looks great.


For everyone looking for some closer pics, I created a Thread in the "How-To" section not to long ago that has some close ups of the linkage. I know it's not a great instructional so if you need some specific pics or angles just PM me and I'll be happy to provide.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, he looks like he wants to get out of the ground and get to doing some trick or treating. Great work.


----------

